# Tesco Bio Laundry Liquid Concentrate



## mathepac (11 Aug 2014)

€1.69 for 28 claimed washes = about 6 cent per wash. Seems like good value if you want a bio wash.


----------



## ajapale (16 Oct 2014)

Better value at aldi amat conc for €1.49 /l


----------



## joanmul (11 Nov 2014)

40 washes for 5.79 with Lidl's Bio - what does that work out at?


----------



## noproblem (11 Nov 2014)

Nearly 2 1/2 times dearer. Should be around the €2.40 mark to match Tesco's. The Aldi one above doesn't say how many washes. Next time take out your own pen and paper, or ask the kids. You won't be doing my shopping, ha ha.


----------



## Leo (12 Nov 2014)

joanmul said:


> 40 washes for 5.79 with Lidl's Bio - what does that work out at?



Seriously? 5.79 / 40 = 0.14475!


----------



## ajapale (10 Dec 2014)

ajapale said:


> Better value at aldi amat conc for €1.49 /l


I see this excellent product from Aldi has gone up to €1.89/l


----------



## joanmul (16 Dec 2014)

Leo said:


> Seriously? 5.79 / 40 = 0.14475!



Looks like Tesco have the best value.


----------

